# on the hunt...



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

for cheap insurance for a car 

been offered a calibra really cheap, and quite fancy it.

thing is, companys want to bend me over for prices etc

if everything goes to plan, i'll be 19, but with a years no claims bonus driving the toledo which is 125bhp so it's pretty powerful for a first car.

whats the best way to go about this?

tah


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Will it be a second car?

If so best trying specialist car insurance such as Adrian Flux, maybe a classic policy and limited mileage,.


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Nah. I reckon itd be a daily tbh, couldn't run 2 cars


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

All you can do is phone round the usual companies then.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

In my experience Adrian Flux will give you a decent cheap quote if your car is modified otherwise you may aswell try confused.com or some other insurance comparison website. 
Some insurance companies actually price match if you fancy one more than the other.

Hope this helps, GL


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, 

if you have a full 2 years driving experience from when you passed your driving test, it is well worth giving my company a call. 

If you do call us, please make it very clear to are a Detailiing World member as you get a discount!

Thanks


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

skyinsurance said:


> Hi,
> 
> if you have a full 2 years driving experience from when you passed your driving test, it is well worth giving my company a call.
> 
> ...


hi ollie,

Like i've said, i cant get covered, i'll be 19 with a years no claims, and i have pass pluss aswell. but i totally understand if or that you cant,

i'll give you a call when i qualify for it.


----------



## MattDuffy88 (Apr 6, 2009)

Why not get another Tolly? I've got the V5 20v and love it!


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

MattDuffy88 said:


> Why not get another Tolly? I've got the V5 20v and love it!


well, i got offered it for £750 and it's just had it's engine rebuilt and repainted.

not to worry though, it's not been written off or anything, was just a bit of a rough dog!

i really would like another toledo, but at that price, it'd be so hard to find one like it


----------

